# Фитбол вместо стула



## andrusmax (21 Окт 2012)

Добрый день.

Интересуют мнения о замене стула на фитбол. Работаю за компьютером по 8-10 часов. Естественно, делаю перерывы, гимнастику. Со спиной особых проблем нет. 

Случайно попробовал посидеть на фитболе, кажется, удобно. Приходится постоянно держать осанку, мышцы в тонусе, плюс всегда можно подвигать поясницей. Но в интернете информация протеворечива, одни говорят полезно, другие - не очень. Хотелось бы услышать мнение врача.

Спасибо.


----------



## Максимум (18 Ноя 2012)

andrusmax написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> 
> Интересуют мнения о замене стула на фитбол. Работаю за компьютером по 8-10 часов. Естественно, делаю перерывы, гимнастику. Со спиной особых проблем нет.
> 
> ...


я тоже долго сижу за компом, но про фитбол 1ый раз слышу, может опишите?


----------



## andrusmax (18 Ноя 2012)

Мне особо нечего описывать. Я не знаю достоверно о пользе или вреде сидения на фитболе. По ощущениям довольно удобно. Многие в интернете пишут, что полезно. Мнение врача я и хотел узнать в этой теме. К сожалению, никто нее ответил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2012)

А невозможно ответить так как вы хотите.
А хотите вы ответа, ДА или НЕТ.
А ответ другой.
Нравиться сидите, возможно поможет.


----------



## andrusmax (18 Ноя 2012)

Доктор, спасибо за ответ.
Меня, к счастью, не беспокоят проблемы со спиной. Более интересует не вредно ли. В своих рекомендациях вы пишете, что нужно сидеть плотно прижавшись к спинке. А тут, как бы без спинки вообще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2012)

Тут важно, что нравится.
На фитболе точно долго не просидишь, каждые 20-30 минут будете перерыв делать.
А плотно прижав поясницу тоже правильно, но так часами сидим.
У каждого метода свое преимущество и свое удобство.
Отсюда первое удобно, второе относительно невредно, третье относительно полезно


----------



## Юля22 (3 Ноя 2015)

Я даже и не знала что можно заменить фитболом стул.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2015)

Все правильно, только не  написано, что сидеть без опоры можно минут 20, потом встать и походить.


----------

